# Aqua Japan Aquariums



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Does anyone have an Aqua Japan aquarium or have comments about their quality, etc.? Saw them in a local fish store. Was told they have high clarity glass and they are somewhat cheaper for a slightly larger size (deeper and higher) than ADA. Found no info of value electronically.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Where did you find them?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My best guess is going to be North American Pets on Kingsway.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Stuart is correct - North American Pets on Kingsway. Large selection of a wide variety of sizes. They look great at reasonable price for low iron glass but no reviews. Why don’t you be the first and let me know.


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

Apisto70 said:


> Stuart is correct - North American Pets on Kingsway. Large selection of a wide variety of sizes. They look great at reasonable price for low iron glass but no reviews. Why don't you be the first and let me know.


The Q 60 (30g)looks very interesting..

haha , Im actually thinking of picking up an aquastar380 from FB as a grow out as my praecox rainbows seem to be doing the love dance


----------

